# Sugar water



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi,

I was talking to a breeder in my area and she said when you have a small pup, you *must* put sugar or some syrup in their water to keep them from becoming hypoglycemic. I was just wondering, does anyone else do this? Should I??


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I have heard some people do do that yes . But I think if the pup is eating well , frequantly & a good quality food then there is no need ...


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Forgot to add ( A food which is designed for tiny puppys , not a normal puppy food ) IMO


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I totally disagree with the sugar water. Only if they have a drop in blood sugar. As long as they are eating several small meals a day there should be no problem. When I brought Chloe home at 12weeks, she weighed 8onces. She has never had a drop in blood sugar. She ate regular small meals through out the day. That is very important. They need lots of protein not sugary substitutes. I have a tube of Nutracal, just in case, but have never once had to use it.  I was very lucky!

sandra


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow. Okay, thanks alot, you guys! Because I was thinking you definitely *had* to do it! I'm glad you told me it's not necessary. Thanks!!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Also, where can I get Nutracal? :?:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Jackie, you can get Nutracal at PetsMArt or any Pet Supply. They might even have it at WalMart?? I would highly recommend the "Eukanuba small Breed Puppy Food". It is high in protein and my three did fantastic on it. It is used by most all the top Breeders (show). 

Cant wait to see pictures....  

sandra


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks a bunch, Sandra!  I'll be snapping pics as soon as she's mine!! :toothy7:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Pics as soon as you can! The advice on this board is great, the sugar water is not necessary, but what is necessary is close monitoring of appetite, making sure your pup is eating regular meals, not lethargic or off-balance. Nutracal is great, I also like to keep Karo Syrup around the house since it is a little less messy, and also serves the same purpose.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Jackie , have you found out what the breeder is feeding her on ?


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Umm... I don't know what she feeds them, but all her puppies come with Science Diet puppy kit that includes the Science diet puppy food. So I guess that would be it.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Perfect


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Really?? Why? :?:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

science plan is very popular with lots of people on here  


( I feed my lad Royal Canin , but hear good stuff about Science plan too  )


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ive always used Eukanuba small bite puppy food then changed onto Eukanuba small bite adult maintenance, found its brilliant food.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I tried Science Diet, but it made Bruiser skin break out in little bumps. He also scratched constantly. Some have had good luck with it. But, with small puppies I really like the Eukanuba puppy.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

sjc said:


> I tried Science Diet, but it made Bruiser skin break out in little bumps. He also scratched constantly. Some have had good luck with it. But, with small puppies I really like the Eukanuba puppy.


so does one of the vets at my job 

the other is a science diet kinda vet 

and when all else fails they both agree with the ivd foods (aprescription food)


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I was wondering whether or not to switch to Royal Canin once my pup is settled in. I hear it's very good for them. :scratch:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

blossom said:


> I was wondering whether or not to switch to Royal Canin once my pup is settled in. I hear it's very good for them. :scratch:


I think it's a great food , can't fault it at all  ( and I really have spent time looking into the nutrition of dog foods ( for my job)  )


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Cool!


----------

